# Brisbane Waters National Park



## JordanG (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey all, I am just wondering if anyone has been to Brisbane Waters National Park, is it good for Herping and just wildlife viewing in general, because in January I am staying at a Caravan Park at Umina Beach and apparently it backs on to this National Park, so I am probably gonna go out looking for reptiles and other wildlife there.
Jordan.


----------



## cement (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Mate. i am a local snake catcher and spend a lot of time walking the park. There are hotspots and there are dead spots, there are many places that have been damaged by "herpers". Most of the time, reptile life is pretty thin on the ground, but just enjoy the bush for what it is.There is some really nice places, and a lot of aboriginal rock art, (some is obvious for the tourist, some isn't marked at all).Some great waterfalls and creekbeds. All up, you'll probably see more wildlife hanging around the caravan park!


----------



## JordanG (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks mate for the reply, I hope I will get to see some snakes, like a python or something. And yeh the caravan park is bordering the park so there should be some wildlife that comes into the park, hopefully. I'll have to wait and see. I'll also be bringing my camera, so hopefully will get some nice photos.

By the way Cement, what type of snakes do you commonly catch up there? Thanks.


----------



## Sel (Jul 10, 2011)

Has beautiful waterfalls!


----------



## lazylizzy (Jul 10, 2011)

great place for diamonds and laceys


----------



## JordanG (Jul 10, 2011)

oh cool thanks for the replies


----------



## longqi (Jul 11, 2011)

On the rock ledges watch out for slightly funny looking Diamonds
Quite a few Broadheads around there
Similar pattern to some Diamonds but pack a mean punch
Usually in crevices in North facing rocks


----------



## JordanG (Jul 15, 2011)

oh cool thanks


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends were you head. I live near the national park and as cement said there are some good spots and some dead ones. But definatly keep an eye out for some lacies and some diamonds.


----------



## JordanG (Jul 16, 2011)

ok thanks will do now im soo excited and can't wait!!!
I found a daimond python at Lake Conjola last year and that was a great experience. Hopefully I can find one there. Cheers


----------



## Coastal-Kemp (Jul 17, 2011)

i live in umina, and im always seeing diamonds around my house. i go herping alot in the national park and it thrives with wildlife, im always seeing diamonds, laceys and green tree snakes. let me know when your coming to the area and ill let you know when im going herping.
cheers big ears.


----------



## JordanG (Jul 17, 2011)

ok cool thanks mate i sent u a pm

also does anyone know of any good spots near the Ocean Beach Holiday Park, coz thats where i am staying cheers


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 17, 2011)

If you walk south from the park about 100m your in the national park.


----------



## JordanG (Jul 17, 2011)

ok cool thanks. Looked at it on google maps and looks like a good place. also is the blackwall mountain reserve any good? Cheers, Jordan


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 20, 2011)

I have never actually been onto that reserve. 
But the national park is definatly good.


----------



## JordanG (Jul 20, 2011)

ok thanks mate. any other good spots you recomend? cheers
Jordan


----------



## JordanG (Jul 25, 2011)

............

.............


----------

